# Any one use GW-50156?



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Had a quick look about and can't find much on it , any one on hear use it if so how did u find it ? I hear it can be good for endurance


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2013)

@m118 has used this I believe and a while back @hackskii was mentioning this but not sure if he ran it or not.

Patrick Arnold was asked about this stuff and said if it switches on the endurance genes then it switches off the Hypertrophy genes, you can't have both. Kind of put me off but there was no mention of this being permanent or irreversible, just means you won't be gaining size on the stuff unlike Ostarine or Andarine.

Sarms are v interesting but there is so little data on them so far that no1 really knows much about them or long terms effects just yet.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

RS86 said:


> @m118 has used this I believe and a while back @hackskii was mentioning this but not sure if he ran it or not.
> 
> Patrick Arnold was asked about this stuff and said if it switches on the endurance genes then it switches off the Hypertrophy genes, you can't have both. Kind of put me off but there was no mention of this being permanent or irreversible, just means you won't be gaining size on the stuff unlike Ostarine or Andarine.
> 
> Sarms are v interesting but there is so little data on them so far that no1 really knows much about them or long terms effects just yet.


Its for fat loss, I used half a bottle then stopped using.

I do like the ostra though, first 2 weeks really cranked my libido and felt fuller in the muscles.

I need to buy some more of that as well as peptides.

I am pretty much done with the cycling with the exception of pulsing them around training, that I would do.

nothing fancy though, just want to keep my muscle while I age.

I should give the rest of the bottle to my wife, and give her some DNP, and some clen, eph, etc:lol:

What am I saying?

I love her even with her little bit of extra weight, I mean I am not one to talk...lol


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

I know a couple of fighters that have used it. Said it was great for endurance, and they are heavyweights so anything that helps is great.


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Might give this a go sounds good @hackskii how much were u taking mate 5mg ed ? Looking something to help endurance for motocross and mountain biking as well as help with fat loss


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2013)

hackskii said:


> Its for fat loss, I used half a bottle then stopped using.
> 
> I do like the ostra though, first 2 weeks really cranked my libido and felt fuller in the muscles.
> 
> I need to buy some more of that as well as peptides


 One other thing of note with GW is its ability to alter cholesterol ratios in favour of HDL. I think this was partly why @m118 was trying it through his off weeks during the 2 on 2 off cycles although I may be wrong.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

RS86 said:


> One other thing of note with GW is its ability to alter cholesterol ratios in favour of HDL. I think this was partly why @m118 was trying it through his off weeks during the 2 on 2 off cycles although* I may be wrong.*


you are indeed correct. this was a crucial factor in allowing me to run the high dose of orals in the 2 weeks without too much worry with regards to my cholesterol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Chris86 said:


> Might give this a go sounds good @hackskii how much were u taking mate 5mg ed ? Looking something to help endurance for motocross and mountain biking as well as help with fat loss


What ever the dose was, I cant remember really, I probably should use it now though.



RS86 said:


> One other thing of note with GW is its ability to alter cholesterol ratios in favour of HDL. I think this was partly why @m118 was trying it through his off weeks during the 2 on 2 off cycles although I may be wrong.


This would be something good for post cycle protection.

I do like the ostra though.


----------



## yakuza (Dec 20, 2009)

I found it excellent for endurance. Much better options available and cheaper for fatloss imho.


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

When you guys say its excellent for endurance, How did you use the GW? Just before you trained??


----------



## liambb (Nov 9, 2011)

You need to take em daily. would suggest 10mg a day for couple weeks. I usually buy mine from drs labs without any issue. Ancient thread but hope it helps for some other ppl


----------

